# Meet Trooper



## NoS

Trooper is my Veiled Chameleon. He is the first Chameleon I have owned. I got him from a couple who could no longer take care of him. When I got him I noticed he was very dehydrated. His urates were completely yellow. His back is missing some spikes. It appears it happened from a light burn. He was feed crikets that only ate the "criket food" supplied by reptilefood.com. 

Since I have taken care of him I think I have corrected the dehydration. His urates are now white with a little yellow tinge to them. I have been feeding him crikets that are gut loaded with Kale(and other lettuce),Carrots,Broccoli,and some cellery. 
I dust the crikets with Zoo-med multivitamin once every 2 weeks and I also dust with Rep-Cal Calcium with Vitamin D3 every other feeding.(This was suggested to me by a very helpfull guy at Screameleons). He eats well, about 5-6 crikets a day, and sometimes a few mealworms. 

I have no idea how old he is. The previous owners could shed very little light. All they said was they got him from a local pet store where the guy there said he got him from Florida. 

I will post more later. First thing is I will post a link to Pics I have of him. Please take a look and tell me what you guys think. My girlfriend and I want to make damn sure we are doing the best for him as possible. I have not taken him to a vet yet... We have allot of snow here... plus I want him to settle in before I stress him out anymore. 

Please take a look and discuss Troopers well being with me. 

http://www.kaostuning.com/Trooper.html


----------



## Lochala

He's a beaut. I am glad ya'll took him in.


----------



## Socrates

Hi NoS,

GORGEOUS critter you've acquired!  I never knew they get this big.

I have one question, and it may be a REAL dumb one, but I'm gonna ask it nevertheless, if you don't mind.

The pics that show him in the bathtub, is that a "Dieffenbachia" (sp) plant he's on?  I know that Dieffenbachias are highly toxic to birds, and I just wonder whether they're safe for Chameleons?  

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Gene

Hey Wendy, 

The plant doesn't look real to me. I didn't know that they were toxic to birds either. I can't even grow mold so I don't even keep plants in the house & they are on their own outside either way.  ;P 


Nos..... all I can say is wow!! That's a beautiful Cham. Best of luck with him. I think he will do great in your care.
Gene


----------



## Socrates

Gene said:
			
		

> Hey Wendy,
> 
> The plant doesn't look real to me. I didn't know that they were toxic to birds either. I can't even grow mold so I don't even keep plants in the house & they are on their own outside either way.  ;P
> 
> 
> Nos..... all I can say is wow!! That's a beautiful Cham. Best of luck with him. I think he will do great in your care.
> Gene


Gene,

You're right.  A duh on my behalf!  :8o   When I glanced at them I never even figured that they might be silk/fake.

Yes, Dieffenbachia is very toxic to birds, and the only reason I'm so sure is because I have a list of poisonous plants since I have my 3 rambunctious parrots AND real plants.

Sorry NoS, I didn't mean to come across as a $%^&&*#$%^&&@@#$%^% 

---
Wendy
---


----------



## NoS

Thanks allot for the compliments. He is very hardy and a wonderfull guy that I feel he is greatfull for the way I have been taking care of him. ( I know... us humans like to personify everything like everything thinks and feels like us), but he really does seem happy to me.

The plant you speak of is actually a fake plant that I bought from wallmart. Other Chameleon owners have told me that lighly showering your Chameleon does wonderers for dehydration, and they seem to really enjoy it. This is true for Trooper. He does seem to really enjoy it and it has done great for his dehydration. Yemen, where his species comes from, gets an average of 300" of rain a year. Misting doesnt always seem to do the trick so I put him on this fake plant and let the shower spray luke warm water on the side of the shower wall and it "rains" down on him. He likes it so much he tried to climb the shower curtain,(after I turned the shower off), to get up where the water was coming from. Atleast thats what it seemed like.

I currently do not have any real live plants. I use fake ones and that reptile vine stuff. I am designing an incredible cage for him that will be built soon. I will then use real plants, but I always do alot of research before just using anything.

Once again, thanks.
Any other comments or questions would be great. I just love talking about him and learning things from others that may benifit him.


----------



## Marcelo

hey really nice veiled,

One suggestion, STOOOOOP IMEDIATELY the Rep-Cal Calcium with Vitamin D3 every other feeding thing!!!! since your cham is adult they do not need that anymore, you will kill your pet.  BELIEVE ME, I LOST ONE BECAUSE OF THAT.  if you dont believe me take a look at your own pic
http://www.kaostuning.com/images/Trooper/DSC03400.JPG, his legs are getting really fat like elephant, thats a bad symptom. 

what he needs is "sun light" to get Vitamin D3 or calcium.!!! 

hope this helps 


Saludos,

Marcelo


----------



## gurutecho

*Trooper Is Awsome!!!!*

THIS IS MY VEILED CHAMELEON!


HIS NAME IS SPEEDY! I ALSO SAVED HIM WHEN HE WAS YOUNG, NOW HES AN ADULT!

TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK OF HIM! I LIKE YOUR CHAMELEON! NICE WEBSITE! 
E- GIANTSPIDERS@YAHOO.COM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_lN6N2jmLU 




NoS said:


> Trooper is my Veiled Chameleon. He is the first Chameleon I have owned. I got him from a couple who could no longer take care of him. When I got him I noticed he was very dehydrated. His urates were completely yellow. His back is missing some spikes. It appears it happened from a light burn. He was feed crikets that only ate the "criket food" supplied by reptilefood.com.
> 
> Since I have taken care of him I think I have corrected the dehydration. His urates are now white with a little yellow tinge to them. I have been feeding him crikets that are gut loaded with Kale(and other lettuce),Carrots,Broccoli,and some cellery.
> I dust the crikets with Zoo-med multivitamin once every 2 weeks and I also dust with Rep-Cal Calcium with Vitamin D3 every other feeding.(This was suggested to me by a very helpfull guy at Screameleons). He eats well, about 5-6 crikets a day, and sometimes a few mealworms.
> 
> I have no idea how old he is. The previous owners could shed very little light. All they said was they got him from a local pet store where the guy there said he got him from Florida.
> 
> I will post more later. First thing is I will post a link to Pics I have of him. Please take a look and tell me what you guys think. My girlfriend and I want to make damn sure we are doing the best for him as possible. I have not taken him to a vet yet... We have allot of snow here... plus I want him to settle in before I stress him out anymore.
> 
> Please take a look and discuss Troopers well being with me.
> 
> http://www.kaostuning.com/Trooper.html


----------



## froggyman

cant share any care tips but that is an impressive chamelon trooper fits him too hes got the camo pattern goin on


----------



## arachyd

He is the most beautiful (and the largest) chameleon I've ever seen :clap:


----------



## PrettyHate

Marcelo said:


> hey really nice veiled,
> 
> what he needs is "sun light" to get Vitamin D3 or calcium.!!!


From my understanding UVB (sunlight) helps produce vitamin d3 which helps with the absorption of calcium- it doesnt produce the calcium itself. Therefore, wouldnt you still need to supplement his diet with calcium?

Back on topic- that is a beautiful boy you have. As everyone else says, his size is amazing!


----------



## Ookamii

*Suggestions*

Feed him some Mustard or Collard Greens along with the crickets, its healthier for him and will allow him to live longer. Do not use any thing besides News paper in the bottom of his cage, it makes sure he does not get Impaction. two nice lookin plants that is safe for use in his cage are are Asparagus Fern(not safe for cats or dogs) and Pothos Plant. Thay are non toxic to chameleons and thay like to chew on them a bit. Thay will eat the Mustard or Collard greens more tho.


----------



## Terry D

B-U-M-P!!! 

I do hope you all's chams are doing great, though


----------

